# WTB Hoppos banner



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Friends, looking for a great condition Hoppos banner. I'd like one for my garage but Hoppos won't sell them unless your a dealer. Just looking for one to hang in my personal garage. Please hit me up if you have one you are willing to part with.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Not hoppos but I have Dayton banners. Nos. If interested 281 832 2856.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

lone star said:


> Not hoppos but I have Dayton banners. Nos. If interested 281 832 2856.


Bro, would you mind posting a picture on here?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Text or call thanks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Dope Dayton banners! Unfortunately I am rolling Zues Wheels and Premium Sportways..so don't wanna be that guy rocking that banner not rolling D's. 

Paypal ready for anyone that has a Hoppos banner!


----------

